# iki tatil arası ders çalışılmaz.



## Beetlebum

Selam sizden bir ricada bulunucaktim. Acaba  "iki tatil arasinda ders calisilmaz" cumlesini ingilizceye cevirebilirmisiniz ?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Between two holidays , one does not simply study.


----------



## elroy

Why did you add "simply"?  Did you mean "one _simply does not study_" (for emphasis)?  "One does not simply study" means something else.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Hello.

I tried to say - one does not naturally study...


----------



## elroy

What do you mean by that?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

I mean it is not apt to study, Mr. Elroy


----------



## elroy

I'm sorry, but I'm still struggling to understand you.  "It is not apt to study" doesn't make any sense in this context.

Can you elaborate more on what you mean?  The aorist is tricky for non-natives to understand, so any light you can shed would be helpful.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Well, what I really wanted to say was - one would not study between two holidays, it would not be apt or natural to do that. I saw the 'simply' usage on facebook many times. And I have understood or got the feeling of, as such.


----------



## elroy

"Apt" doesn't work at all here.

As I suspected, what you meant to say is "One simply does not study."  In more everyday English, you could say "You just don't study."  But "simply" or "just" has to come before the whole verb phrase.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Well, but there is the Scholarship Aptitude Test. Is not the meaning here in the same vein ?


----------



## elroy

No.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> I mean it is not apt to study, Mr. Elroy



so this makes no sense for a native ? (what adj. other than 'apt' can be used here ? )

Thanks !


----------



## elroy

It is not common/usual/typical to study. 
People are not likely to study. 

But you don't need an adjective.  You can say "No studying happens/is done."


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

I have much to learn from natives.


----------



## Natigai

"One should not study between two holidays." 

Çalışılmaz değil çalışmamalı tam çevirisi ama, biz de o anlama getirerek kuruyoruz cümleyi zaten.


----------

